

CIA Manual from 1944 on how to troll (Page 28) [pdf] - inglor
https://www.cia.gov/news-information/featured-story-archive/2012-featured-story-archive/CleanedUOSSSimpleSabotage_sm.pdf

======
chmielewski
The last three pages read like what not to do if you work in a modern office.
The first few pages are interesting, but sabotaging telegraphs? This has been
declassified because it's antiquated. Most of this is more terrorism than
trolling, anyway. This is like the anarchists cookbook of trolling. I learned
very little and am not enthused with even the cleverness of the methods
described herein. Much worse can be done with modern technology, after only
15ish minutes of my own brainstorming. Please upload the latest version,
thanks.

